# أرجوووووكم.................ساعدوونى مفيش وقت



## أروى (9 مارس 2006)

مشروعى مدرسة ثانوى خاص ياريت تبعتولى تصميمات لمدارس ثانوية خاصة
اشكركم


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (10 مارس 2006)

اروي .....هذا موقع يحتوي علي عشرات المدارس الثانوية والاعدادية مع المساقط الافقية ....اتمني ان تجدي فيه ضالتك المنشوده 
.....وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله 
http://www.lesko-associates.com/experience-page.htm


----------



## أروى (10 مارس 2006)

مرسى جدا
انت فعلا ساعدنى كتييير


----------



## معماريون (10 مارس 2006)

*بالتوفيق*




*مشروع مدرسة تعليم اساسي *











المشروع : مشروع مدرسة تعليم اساسي 
المصمم : مازن مجدي صلاح عبد الحميد 
المشروع قُدم الى: جامعة قناه السويس، كلية الهندسة ببورسعيد، قسم العمارة والتخطيط العمراني 
إشراف: الدكتور عصام بدران 














هذا المشروع قد قمت بتصميمة في السنة الثانية الفصل الدراسي الاول وهو مشروع تصميم مدرسة تعليم اساسي يتضمن حضانة + فصول دراسة للمرحلة الابتدائية +فصول دراسية للمرحلة الاعدادية +الجدمات الازمة لها من معامل وقاعات متعددة الاغراض وملاعب وفناء كبير لتجمع الطلبة اثناء الطابور او فترات الراحة والمشروع على الرابط التالي
واتمنى ان ينال اعجابكم ...























​


----------



## معماريون (10 مارس 2006)

*وفقكي الله*



















​


----------



## ريبا1 (10 مارس 2006)

مشروع مدرسة للبنين و مدرسة للبنات


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (10 مارس 2006)

معماريون - ريبا 
نشكر لكم ما قمتم به من عرض لهذه المشروعات الرائعه ...وجزاكم الله كل خير وفي انتظار المزيد منكم


----------



## مهندسة ديكور مكبلة (10 مارس 2006)

*اتمنى تساعدك هذه المواقع*

http://www.alecfrench.co.uk/education/secondary_schools.html

http://www.southlanarkshire.gov.uk/portal/page?_pageid=73,123093&_dad=slcportal&_schema=SLCPORTAL&content_id=5680

http://wss.sd42.ca/ وهذا مسقط المدرسة 






http://www.penoyre-prasad.net/projects/dfes/img4.html

http://www.hornengineers.com/Projects/SecondarySchools.html

http://www.shookconstruction.com/pe/pe_secondary_whiteland.phtml

http://www.stridetreglown.co.uk/Architecture/NorthSomersetSecondarySchools.html

http://www.dkarchitects.co.uk/pro1_0.html

http://www.marlborough-brickwork.co.uk/projects/schools

http://www.vjarch.com/Education.htm

وان اردت المزيد قومي بالبحث ب جوجل بschools+projects
schools+plan secondary schools+layout
http://www.capitalandresidential.com/projects/palmhaven/siteplan.asp 
وارجو لكي التوفيق​ 
مهندسة ديكور مكبلة


----------



## eng_sam (1 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورين يا بشمهندسبن المواقع ممتازه وعليها حاجات مفيده جدا جدا


----------



## SHADIBAKRY (22 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ...


----------

